# JD 2500A Shaft Seal



## TX2011 (Jun 8, 2021)

Where can I purchase a shaft seal for a JD 2500A Triplex reel motor? Reel Motor # TCA12766. All I need is the shaft seal. JD wants to sell me a complete motor seal kit for over $200. The motor was working fine except it developed a small hydraulic oil leak at the shaft. I'm in the FT Worth TX area. Thanks for your help.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Might try calling them, but looks like only sold as a kit. If your in there, prob should replace all of them.

https://weingartz.com/assembly-diagram/john-deere-parts-lookup/model-cutting-unit-motors-and-drives-cutting-unit-motor/4275-706918-706922

Not sure if this is the same
https://greenfarmparts.com/shop/john-deere-seal-kit-tca19114/


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Take the seal to a good auto parts house. They should be able to match it to an inexpensive seal


----------

